# Vortex Razor HD 16-48x65 Angled Spotting Scope - New in Box



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Unused - New in Box. Come with Vortex's full VIP Warranty.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=38499334


----------



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Sold, but I've still got 10x42 binocs. See my other post.


----------

